# Call for August TOTM Photo Submissions



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, it's time to get some film ready for the August Tank of the Month contest! Any picture will do, but as always, pick your best picture of your best tank! All pictures must be of a tank owned or maintained by the user submitting them. All submissions are due to me by PM by Midnight, August 23. Thanks, good luck, and get creative!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

One day my tank will be totm worthy. right now it's not even ready.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol, I might enter my triop tank but it is hardly anythghing to look at as of now


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

where do we submit


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Everyone add crappy pictures please. I wanna win lol


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol i still dont know how to submit


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pm Funlad the link to photobucket, at least that's what iv always done.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You private message funlad with an image of your tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

To bad I don't have any new tanks to photograph. Im getting ready to start my masterpiece this month. Next month Ill be in.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

can't wait to see that one grogan


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

How do I submit a pic?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You private message him a link to your image. Btw, I shot ya a pm!


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't know how to check those. New to this


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Click my name, click "PM", and send me a link with your picture. 

Only five entries so far!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

*bump* 

People get in your pictures so we can get this thing going!!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

how many do we need?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Right now, we're at 5/10 for TOTM. Not bad!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Should I? Nah Im sitting this one out


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! That's an awesome looking tank! In the background it is. Mind giving us the specs of your friend's reef?

Your planted tank is phenomenal too, I guess.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fancy! But sit this one out. Vote for me  lol just kidding I'm sure there's some real nice ones in here. To bad I can't put two in. My planted tank looks super nice now.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hold on. Since I have no Idea what is in there I just make a video of it an post it tonight. That way you can identify everything and look cool...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: Thanks Grogan, no rush.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Grogan post a video of your co2 system pleaseee


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Copy that Cory. Its uploading now. Its rather large so could be a while, but it will be up tonight.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweet thanks, is your mixture also included in the video? I have some old o2 tanks from my late grandmother that I could rig something up with.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you have medical o2 tanks you cannot get them refilled...and especially not with co2...only medical oxygen and a prescription is needed...


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a 10 lb co2 bottle I have on my kegerater. It only cost $7 to get filled. But heck it would take 2 full size kegs to empty it. So a 10 lb bottle should a while. Found it on Craigslist for $75 with regulator. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

they were medical tanks but the tops have been swapped off of them. simple task with a wrench. i remember the first one she gave me years ago i rigged a tire pump hose onto it and pumped up my old slicks on my 79 cutless with straight medical o2 from the tank and did a huge burnout with them until they popped. you should have seen the flames come out of them from the mixture of fire and high grade 02. it was a fun day. wrecked my driverside wheel well though. but still was fun.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Seeing as I will be sitting this one out how about I put up a prize? How about my personal copy of the Book of ADA shipped? Even if you hate ADA it serves as a great planted hand book. It also makes for a great coffee table piece.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Awesome grogan, too bad my triop tank failed and I know only have the kinda crappy looking guppy tank that just started  I'll try my betta tank in a few months once the plants grew in a bit nicer.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool prize. I like it!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweet should I just pm my address and we can get that shipped out today  lol 


How many pics do we have Funlad?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We have six entries for TOTM, and eight entries for POTM. Keep them coming people!


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

ive only had my tank for a few weeks but im gonna enter it anyways just for fun 


sent you an email with the picture in it funlad


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

lol start the competition


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Patience bro! Its still a few days out


----------



## PorschaLei (Jul 25, 2012)

Did u get my TOTM entree?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nope......


----------



## PorschaLei (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok im going to send them in


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

so where do we stand lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

8/10 entries.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can add another one of my tanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: I'm taking a picture of mine tomorrow, so hopefully we get one more.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yo funlad! Lets get this thing going! Quit playing with those lame corals and get to work!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I somehow KNEW it would be late again, so I won't submit any entries until a schedule can be made and kept. If the entries are to be in by the 23rd, then the contest has ended. If there are only 8 entries, so be it. Go on with the results, and post a date when the winners are announced. That is when I will personally re enter contests.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

See! Now you have pissed off bob! Hahaha


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeez, I'm sorry that I was so TIRED last night that I got home and fell asleep on the couch! It's a total and complete impossibility that I could be tired one night.... Gosh........

Contest will be up tonight!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey, I'm 63 years old and work a full schedule. Tired is not an option as a truckdriver when a load is expected on time. If you get so tired at such a young age, turn over the job to the others that have offered to help.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Why not just turn over potm instead of both? It'll be more manageable, but you'll still get to help.


----------

